# Grounding method between meter case and service panel



## nahtnoj (Jan 12, 2013)

Is it accurate that the 2011 NEC permits the neutral wire to serve as the ground path between the meter case and service panel?

Is there a section in 250 that explicitly permits this? Or has current code changed so that grounding to the meter case is now required?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Unsure of your particular application but, theoretically everything before the MBJ is a noodle....~CS~


----------



## nahtnoj (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you.

I'm just trying to understand if a ground wire in the meter case is going to be case by case based on utility/jurisdiction.

All the diagrams I see in the NEC handbook appear to suggest a ground path via the conduit itself, but I don't see anywhere that shows a ground wire between the meter case and service panel.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

I have worked in jurisdictions that require a ground wire between the meter socket and panel and other jurisdictions that prohibit it.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

A EGC between the meter socket and the panel would create a parrallel return path for current(All the meter pans around here have the neutral bonded to can). NOT A GOOD IDEA


----------



## nahtnoj (Jan 12, 2013)

jarhead0531 said:


> A EGC between the meter socket and the panel would create a parrallel return path for current(All the meter pans around here have the neutral bonded to can). NOT A GOOD IDEA


Meaning if the neutral fails, the EGC becomes a conductor? 

I can see why that would be a bad thing.

250 seems to only allow the ground and neutral together in the service disconnect.

So how does something like a Generlink get away with tying the ground and neutral in the meter case?


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

nahtnoj said:


> Meaning if the neutral fails, the EGC becomes a conductor?
> 
> I can see why that would be a bad thing.
> 
> ...


No, not if it fails, all the time. If you are talking about an ATS with the generac thing, then that becomes the first means of disconnect and you would need a EGC after that.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nahtnoj said:


> Is it accurate that the 2011 NEC permits the neutral wire to serve as the ground path between the meter case and service panel?


Yes and each code before.



> *250.142 Use of Grounded Circuit Conductor for
> Grounding Equipment.
> (A) Supply-Side Equipment.* A grounded circuit conductor
> shall be permitted to ground non–current-carrying metal
> ...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Some confusion here fellas.......EGC= Equipment Ground*ing* conductor..... GEC= Ground_ing_ Electrode Conductor

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mgraw said:


> I have worked in jurisdictions that require a ground wire between the meter socket and panel and other jurisdictions that prohibit it.


What is a 'ground wire'?

Is it a bonding jumper, a grounded conductor or is it a grounding conductor?


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

GEC, and it has to be continuous. Generally, water line to ground rod to panel to meter socket(in those jurisdictions requiring it to the meter socket).


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

mgraw said:


> GEC, and it has to be continuous. Generally, water line to ground rod to panel to meter socket(in those jurisdictions requiring it to the meter socket).


Are you saying the GEC has to be unbroken from water to the rods? :no:


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

In some jurisdictions yes.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

mgraw said:


> In some jurisdictions yes.


I think if you are going to post a method based on some obscure local amendment you should at least cite it in your OP. Most places that is not required, and while it doesn't hurt there is no benefit that I can see.


----------



## mgraw (Jan 14, 2011)

If you look at post #4 I stated *some* jurisdictions *I* work in require it.


----------

